# Drill Bit Storage Cabinet



## adeptr (Jul 8, 2008)

I just completed another project that was sorely needed in my shop. Having spent a way too much time in the past hunting for various types of bits when working on projects, I decided to build a storage cabinet for them. Here's the result. I found a plan for this cabinet in an older issue of Shopnotes Magazine.



















As in other posts that I have made, you can read the complete article on my website about the build process if interested at: http://www.oldaveswoodshop.com/Drill Cabinet Project.php

Dave Haynes
http://www.oldaveswoodshop.com


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

That's a nice bit box. Does the forstner level tip out or is it fixed? Where are the ity bity bits?:smile:


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Nice work. I also built a shop cabinet recently for this purpose, and it does make a huge difference when you're organized. I like the piece you chose for the front.


----------

